# f1 2011 speichern ohne live?



## maxscmitz (30. November 2011)

hallo leute,
mein bruder und ich haben ein kleines problem. seine e-mail wurde gehackt und hat sie natürlich gelöscht.*
problem ist,dass er vorher seinen live account(für f1 2011) nicht geändert hat. jetzt bekommt man die fehlermeldung,die email existiere nicht. jetzt habe ich mir ein konto erstellt,damit wir wieder spielen können.das problem ist,dass der aktivierungscode bei mir nicht funktioniert,weil mein bruder(vettel94) den key drin hat.*
eine mail an live mit dem problem habe ich auch schon geschrieben,aber gibt es eine möglichkeit den spielstand ohne live zu speichern?

wäre super nett,wenn ihr ein paar antworten hättet.


----------

